# Are You Colorblind?



## Alex (17/11/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

LOL Thanks Alex, No 7 was quite dodgy for me but got them all.
Just as well as i commute with a bike daily to work..haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (17/11/15)

Kylo said:


> LOL Thanks Alex, No 7 was quite dodgy for me but got them all.
> Just as well as i commute with a bike daily to work..haha



I won't lie, I was very relieved to get all 8 correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/11/15)

My wife always tells me in colorblind, but taking this test, i got them all right.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/11/15)

Well that settles it, I'm definitely not color blind


----------



## valdero (17/11/15)

Got 6/8

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/15)

Passed everything ! 

But gf still thinks I'm colorblind... Apparently I can't tell the difference between. Cerise, pink and salmon clothing she has  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (17/11/15)

Some trivia: the best spotters (game & military) are colorblind, they can better spot game and/or the enemy in a camouflage environment than people with perfect color vision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (17/11/15)

Geez I got a shock on the other test: What is your mental age? - according to them my mental age is between 16 and 21, more than half my real age, where did I loose out (mentally)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (17/11/15)

johan said:


> Geez I got a shock on the other test: What is your mental age? - according to them my mental age is between 16 and 21, more than half my real age, where did I loose out (mentally)?




I got between I think it was 25-55.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/11/15)

johan said:


> Geez I got a shock on the other test: What is your mental age? - according to them my mental age is between 16 and 21, more than half my real age, where did I loose out (mentally)?



Lol so you always thinking about skirts and booze then  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/15)

johan said:


> Some trivia: the best spotters (game & military) are colorblind, they can better spot game and/or the enemy in a camouflage environment than people with perfect color vision.


Ah, I feel so much better now @johan. I scored a perfect 1 for the colourblind test - could only see the first one. Fortunately, not a surprise for me. Found out when I applied to be a "stoker" for the 6 months between school and army. Failed miserably and had to go and work for the Post Office.
On the mental age one I scored a solid 210, which puts me in the age bracket from 21 to 29 - intelligent and self-aware!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (18/11/15)

29-55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/11/15)

Im an electrician , not allowed to be colourblind. Even got screened for that before I started

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

